# is this trek a good price



## tgang50 (Jun 21, 2012)

$280 Trek 4900 Alpha Mountain Bike 24 speed, 19 inches frame, aluminum frame, shimano deore + shimano alivio derailleurs, really light weight, not sure of year,black with blue.


----------



## Kimv (May 19, 2012)

tgang50 said:


> $280 Trek 4900 Alpha Mountain Bike 24 speed, 19 inches frame, aluminum frame, shimano deore + shimano alivio derailleurs, really light weight, not sure of year,black with blue.


My best guess based on the color and specs that you mention is that it's from 2004. If so, it retailed for 569,99$. I don't know the condition of the bike, neither your plans with it but 280$ seems a lot to me. The derailleurs that you mention, especially the Alivio are rather entry level and will probably have to be replaced immediately or very soon...

This might be the link to the bike with original spec:

http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2004&Brand=Trek&Model=4900&Type=bike

And "really lightweight"? No...


----------



## Cowboysfan1254 (Jul 21, 2012)

New to the sport. This has been my biggest question/obstacle... How to price used bikes. lol


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I would probably pass on that and look for at least a 2008+ bike. I would make sure you find a disc brake model bike with a decent suspension fork.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

Cowboysfan1254 said:


> New to the sport. This has been my biggest question/obstacle... How to price used bikes. lol


Personally?

I'd take the original MSRP of the bike in question and immediately take 30% off of that (to compensate for the typical sales pricing available on most bikes) even if it were this year's model.

After that, I'd knock another 10% off the remaining price for every year older the bike is:

Example:

XYZ Superbike : MSRP: $1000

Model Year
2012: ---------- $700
2011: ---------- $630
2010: ---------- $567
2009: ---------- $510
2008: ---------- $459
2007: ---------- $414
2006: ---------- $372
2005: ---------- $335
..Etc.

Just as a baseline to get a ballpark to start with. Of course condition, maintenance (or lack thereof), upgrades (if any) and other factors can alter this considerably.


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

Just go to Bicycle Blue Book - What is Your Bicycle Worth? > Home does all the hard work for you.

or

Search Listing


----------



## Cowboysfan1254 (Jul 21, 2012)

I've used that and thecheapbikeshop.com. I just wasn't sure how reliable the pricing was for those two. Plus everyone on CL has a very high opinion of their used bikes. Lol


----------

